# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Cần giúp đỡ về mạch changer pum cho mach3 cnc

## duyvinh101

Tình hình là em có mạch như hình
Em muốn đấu thêm mạch changer pum cho mạch ạ.
Bác nào có sơ đồ đấu nối chia sẻ cho em với ạ. Em mò mãi mà ko làm dc. 
Cám ơn các bác

----------


## nhatson

ckd đã có 1 topic, dùng công cụ search của diễn đàn là ra.
charge pump tốt nhát theo em là dùng vi điều khiển để đo xug

----------


## Ga con

Nghe mô tả em cũng không hiểu, chỗ "đấu thêm mạch charge pump cho mạch", không biết bác chủ đã rõ charge pump làm chức năng gì chưa.

Còn về sơ đồ thì nó quá đơn giản, có mỗi vài con diode, tụ, trans có hoặc không cần. Trên website của Mach3 chính thức cũng có luôn, cứ lên vác về mà xài. Cơ bản là xài cho việc gì thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## vufree

Hông biết charge pump làm gì luôn...

----------


## trungga

Bái bác ckd làm sư phụ đi.

----------

vufree

----------


## taka.1503

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/42...ht=charge+pump
Tiện tay, tiện chân em search bài của bác CKD giúp bác.

----------

vufree

----------

